# Okay You Win The Muti Million Dollar Jackpot



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

What are you going to do with the BIG BUCKS!\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/

New houses, cars, travel, donations, relocate, etc?\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/

We've all thought about it!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm thinkin' ....... :lol:


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> What are you going to do with the BIG BUCKS!\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/
> 
> New houses, cars, travel, donations, relocate, etc?\\/\\/\\/\\/\\/
> 
> We've all thought about it!


Split it 50/50 with Aimee so she could do what she wants with her half.

Pay off any of my immediate families bills that they wanted and give suitable amounts to them. I would give 33% of my half to one guy that really deserves it through an attorney that would tell me how to do it the cheapest.

I'd buy a house in KS close to my parents (within an hour), with a nice training field and tracking fields. I'd have a bunkhouse set up for dog teams so that I could host family, and seminars and trials. (picture nicely appointed cinder block hotel suites with small attached dog runs outside sliding doors). Probably laid out in a U shape with a big courtyard in front.

I'd finance a not for profit coffee business, profits of which would go to reducing the national debt. Picture Starbucks, but about a dollar a cup going towards the national debt. Make it a world wide franchise. I would knock Starbucks out of business and restore some pride in our country while paying off the debt. Figuring out how to write a check to Japan or China on behalf of the US will be the hard part. That and getting the info to make a list and see who our high interest credit is with to pay that off first.

Build a doomsday bunker.

Make America stronger in my spare time by improving prisons (making them bad places to be for everyone) so that police would have less to do and could be the nice guys that everyone wants them to be. Legalize all drugs and take away a lot of the safety features that cost us billions every year in keeping stupid people alive and out of prison. 

Lobby to have income tax abolished and raise sales tax. That is the only way things can truly be even. If a rich dude makes a lot of money and lives in a cardboard box, he should not be penalized for it. If his company needs trucks to function, he can pay the same tax on each one of those that everyone else does to support our road system. Gas. Retail stores. Etc...

"Camp" in an RV on the coast and in the mountains so I can see beautiful but different sunrises with Aimee, regularly.

Have a horse or two to smell, not ride much if at all.

Fix my jeep scrambler for my daily driver and get a sunshine recycling prius or something else for long trips where I didn't take my RV.

I really hadn't thought it out much. Bam:!:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Buy as much land up here as I possibly could, so much that I would have complete privacy, my own "Ponderosa", but not for developing, I would expand the wildlife corridors, continue with the forestry plan.

Buy a local tavern in town for the locals, run by the locals, only charge enough to cover bar expenses, continue with the free Tuesday bingo games, but toss in free snacks as well as better prizes every now and again. 

Buy some feinting goats and some miniature goats. Buy a couple Bashkir Curly horses (they are very sweet and dog like), Build the livestock a really nice barn for nighttime.

That would be the fun stuff I can think of off the top of my head. I would also want to donate to a few causes close to my heart.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'd make sure I had health insurance and then I'd move out to the bush where I could ride a 4 wheeler, boat, shoot guns, run my dogs, fish, explore whenever I wanted, and raise up some pups here and there. Maybe I'd even garden. That sounds nice. 

I think I'd also set up/hire Dave so he could do what he wanted and then I could come visit and work with him time to time. I liked all the good, non material stuff he mentioned like taking care of the people you care about. My grandparents for example, I'd fulfill every wish they had however possible and I'd make sure my brother got to experience his life the way he wanted inspite of his mental/physical disabilities.

Well, that all sounds like a good start anyway. I bet if I could do all that, my back just might not give me trouble every day. ha ha well it's a nice thought...


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> I'd make sure I had health insurance and then I'd move out to the bush where I could ride a 4 wheeler, boat, shoot guns, run my dogs, fish, explore whenever I wanted, and raise up some pups here and there. Maybe I'd even garden. That sounds nice.
> 
> I think I'd also set up/hire Dave so he could do what he wanted and then I could come visit and work with him time to time. I liked all the good, non material stuff he mentioned like taking care of the people you care about. My grandparents for example, I'd fulfill every wish they had however possible and I'd make sure my brother got to experience his life the way he wanted inspite of his mental/physical disabilities.
> 
> Well, that all sounds like a good start anyway. I bet if I could do all that, my back just might not give me trouble every day. ha ha well it's a nice thought...


Thanks, Nicole!! 

The funny thing I saw is that I can do a lot of what's on my list already that's important to me. Thanks Lee for helping me see that!

Got to hunt around craigslist for an RV.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee you always ask the most fun questions. 
:smile:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Put out a contract on Michael Vick.........the rest I'd just waste ;-)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ditto to this:
_
Pay off any of my immediate families bills that they wanted and give suitable amounts to them._


Also, I always wanted to have a couple of donkeys, so I would want a nice donkey barn for them.

Maybe an old house that has a big old barn that I could repair and renovate.

Haven't decided yet on how to design a big dog-helping project. Maybe something like buying all the puppy mills in Missouri and Pennsylvania. Haven't worked out how the dogs are then re-homed (you know: how to find people who would love to have them and not just for the money I would give for their care).

Lots of stuff to work out.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_Got to hunt around craigslist for an RV._


Oh yes! I like that too. Maybe a brand new one, though. I'm a multi-millionaire, after all.

An RV with solar panels? Some kind of non-gas-guzzling one, anyway.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> _Got to hunt around craigslist for an RV._
> 
> 
> Oh yes! I like that too. Maybe a brand new one, though. I'm a multi-millionaire, after all.
> ...


i don't think they make non-gas guzzling RVs. Might be better to just use the sunshine recycling prius and rent a hotel room when i get there. I do like driving an RV though...


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> Got to hunt around craigslist for an RV.


Ah, just get yourself a rape van and throw a mattress in the back. \\/


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ah, just get yourself a rape van and throw a mattress in the back. \\/


Bahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> Ah, just get yourself a rape van and throw a mattress in the back. \\/


 
And you mentioned hiring me??? LOL!!

just darken the windows on the prius...


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> Buy as much land up here as I possibly could, so much that I would have complete privacy, my own "Ponderosa", but not for developing, I would expand the wildlife corridors, continue with the forestry plan.


This. Plus helping some family members and friends out, some rescues and wildlife protection/conservation organizations, and do some traveling.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think doing for family would feel better then just spending a bundle with just "stuff' to show for it.
Take care of immediate family on both sides including trust funds for all the sibs and their youngun. Also educations for any family member that wants it for anywhere they want to go. 
As for myself, I feel pretty happy/content right where I'm at in life but I'd probably fix up my old truck and get the wife a new car. Hers is 12 mine is 7. The truck is my toy. I'd probably have to get a different house for security reasons. Don't need a big house. I have 1500 Sq ft now and that's huge compared to my first house for almost 40 yrs. (860 sq ft) One or two acres would be nice.
I'm one of seven kids so I better win big. 8-[ :lol: :wink:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Dave Colborn said:


> And you mentioned hiring me??? LOL!!
> 
> just darken the windows on the prius...


Aw, for sure I'd set you up in style if I hired you. ha ha. I'd at least be sure it was a nice mattress. Tin foil on the windows should do rather nicely. 

Ugh I feel like shit, what a long freaking day. I just got home and have to go back to work in 8 hours.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I think doing for family would feel better then just spending a bundle with just "stuff' to show for it.
> Take care of immediate family on both sides including trust funds for all the sibs and their youngun. Also educations for any family member that wants it for anywhere they want to go.
> As for myself, I feel pretty happy/content right where I'm at in life but I'd probably fix up my old truck and get the wife a new car. Hers is 12 mine is 7. The truck is my toy. I'd probably have to get a different house for security reasons. Don't need a big house. I have 1500 Sq ft now and that's huge compared to my first house for almost 40 yrs. (860 sq ft) One or two acres would be nice.
> I'm one of seven kids so I better win big. 8-[ :lol: :wink:


I am in the same boat. I am one of seven as well. I could live in an RV next to a Big quonset hut though. Just like some heating and cooling.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> I am in the same boat. I am one of seven as well. I could live in an RV next to a Big quonset hut though. Just like some heating and cooling.



My wife has always told me I could be happy in an insulated cardboard box as long as I had a couple of dogs with me. I told her she would be welcomed to come visit if she brings food and......"stuff". :twisted: :lol: 
Honestly she's a big part of my contentment!


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

I would move to Thailand!


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

By this, travel about the land asking y'all if my dogs can bite you. 

I'd probably buy one of those six wheel amphibious golf carts.

Have a big workshop and build stuff all day. Homemade tanks and jet planes and what not


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Lee you always ask the most fun questions.
> :smile:


I have a lot of time on my hands to think up this stupid shit.\\/


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

That looks a little small to pull a dog trailer...



Hunter Allred said:


> By this, travel about the land asking y'all if my dogs can bite you.
> 
> I'd probably buy one of those six wheel amphibious golf carts.
> 
> Have a big workshop and build stuff all day. Homemade tanks and jet planes and what not


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I have pretty much all I need and want. I would travel more ... help out a couple family members who are struggling.


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

I'd buy the Denver Broncos, immediately cut Peyton Manning, sign Mark Sanchez 

More seriously, that kind of money is a responsibility and unfortunately also can make you and your family a target. But it would be nice to do some travelling and then find some good to do with it.


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I'd probably pay off some mortgages and college for family, donate a bunch to the national parks and Smithsonian, and give some to my alma mater. 

Aside from that... I'm pretty happy now, but I'd probably spend a lot more time surfing in the south Pacific, finding new places to ski in the winter, and riding my boyfriend's Moto Guzzi across Mongolia, Kazakhstan, and the Caucuses. With him, of course.

C'est la vie.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

catherine hardigan said:


> I'd probably pay off some mortgages and college for family, donate a bunch to the national parks and Smithsonian, and give some to my alma mater.
> 
> Aside from that... I'm pretty happy now, but I'd probably spend a lot more time surfing in the south Pacific, finding new places to ski in the winter, and riding my boyfriend's Moto Guzzi across Mongolia, Kazakhstan, and the Caucuses. With him, of course.
> 
> C'est la vie.


If you happen to hit Costa Rica on your surfing odyssey the COCO LOCOS are on me!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peta Het said:


> I'd buy the Denver Broncos, immediately cut Peyton Manning, sign Mark Sanchez
> 
> More seriously, that kind of money is a responsibility and unfortunately also can make you and your family a target. But it would be nice to do some travelling and then find some good to do with it.


Well if you're going to get nasty if I win I will buy the Patriots and drown that cheat coach and the pretty boy.\\/


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Well if you're going to get nasty if I win I will buy the Patriots and drown that cheat coach and the pretty boy.\\/


Oh c'mon be reaslistic! You can't drown someone just because your rich...well if your not a Kennedy anyway.[-X


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> i don't think they make non-gas guzzling RVs. ....



Maybe I could pay "them" to make me one! :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> ... I'm one of seven kids so I better win big. 8-[ :lol: :wink:


Ditto!

In fact, I'm the eldest of seven.

NOW who are they gonna call bossy, when I'm spreading all this wealth around?! 








ETA


Dave Colborn said:


> I am one of seven as well.


What is this? A convention?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Pay off the mortage, and give Dick his retirement now at 55yo after 37.5 yrs at LE. Instead for him to work another 5-7 yrs till retirement.
Pay ff my education debt and finish the last 18 mo, so i get my law bachelor. Maybe another education. Still want to work, i like my work.The place we've got is a little farm with land, so i wont change that. Want to travel a bit.
Give some to the adult kids, and a trust fund for the little ones.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Ditto!
> 
> In fact, I'm the eldest of seven.
> 
> ...



They will still call you names. It will just be under their breath!](*,):-D:-D


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee said;
"They will still call you names. It will just be under their breath!](*,):grin::grin:

My grandmother (mom's side) raised her brothers and sisters from the time she was 12. I still remember grandma calling my great uncle Leon (her youngest brother) a little snot. 
If I want to stir up my oldest sister (70) all I have to do is call her Rebecca. Her name is Becky, short for Elizabeth, not Rebecca. We call her that to stir the pot. Luckily I don't "think" she can whip me anymore so I can get away with it. They call me by my first name (I never use it) to get my goat. 
My baby brother (Michael, 57) can be fired up by a friend of mine that still calls him Patrick (65) another brother. The quiet one! 8-[
My sister Kathleen( 68) still gets her dander up if we call her KathAleen.
Colleen is still baby sister (51) and Linda (62) is.....Linda. How the hell did that happen? 
It doesn't take much to stir the pot in a big Irish family. :twisted:
The 7 of us still all try and get together once a month simply because we have a great time. Kids and grandkids not invited. They don't know what to do with us when we get together. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Lee said;
> "They will still call you names. It will just be under their breath!](*,):grin::grin:
> 
> My grandmother (mom's side) raised her brothers and sisters from the time she was 12. I still remember grandma calling my great uncle Leon (her youngest brother) a little snot.
> ...


Jeez Bob, it doesn't take much to entertain you guys.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Jeez Bob, it doesn't take much to entertain you guys.:lol::lol::lol:



Sound like my siblings.

I'm so glad I was born into my family ...... as opposed to marrying into it. I really don't think any of my brothers-in-law had any idea what they were getting into .... :-o


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Sound like my siblings.
> 
> I'm so glad I was born into my family ...... as opposed to marrying into it. I really don't think any of my brothers-in-law had any idea what they were getting into .... :-o


I Bob's case, it sounds like they get a big bang out of calling each other wrong names while sitting in their rocking chairs with their knitting bags in their laps.\\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I Bob's case, it sounds like they get a big bang out of calling each other wrong names while sitting in their rocking chairs with their knitting bags in their laps.\\/



What's yer point? :lol:
Did you know that a seven course meal to an Irishman is a six pack and a potato?! Easy to please! :grin:

Ditto to what Connie said about in laws. I have to admit that one of my son-in law's family is pretty much a Jerry springer show waiting to happen. Great guy himself though. We all think he must have been adopted.  :lol:


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm not sure what to do with it because I have never been that rich! I probably donate some of that to charities that work with people who are deaf or blind. They have experienced lots of discrimination in workforce. Educating corporations and small businesses to hire more deaf and blind workers, could help them get a break from tax. Also, they tend to work better than their average workers.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lindsay said;
" Also, they tend to work better than their average workers".


One of my daughters is an interpreter and she would agree with that statement.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Lindsay said;
> " Also, they tend to work better than their average workers".
> 
> 
> One of my daughters is an interpreter and she would agree with that statement.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Lindsay, I like your idea about creating more work opportunities for people with visual or auditory impairment. 

Hadley School for the Blind is a historic, internationally-respected charity for anyone who wants to learn with/ about visual impairment (e.g. technology adaptations, Braille, employment, social strategies) which has started a new campaign for veterans of the most recent wars. IEDs have increased the number of young people needing to access their excellent programs.

So if you win the lotto, remember Hadley. They also do a global dog walk in October, called Hounds for Hadley, to fundraise for the new Blinded Veterans focus. The Hadley programs (courses and web seminars) are online but the school is based in Illinois. The dog walk is something people can do in their communities and take pledges that go to support the veteran's program.

I'm still pondering how I would spend a jackpot. I think UXO-clearing would be at the top of my list.


----------

